# So done with Magic Loop!!



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

A little while ago I started a pair of socks, toe-up, Magic Loop style. About half way along the foot, I found I was bribing myself to knit this darn sock. Knit just one pattern repeat, only 8 rows, and they you get to do something fun, like scrubbing toilets or washing the kitchen floor. I resented the darn half-sock. My hands hurt and I was about the toss it out when I suddenly had a brain-wave! It has to be the Magic Loop I did not like.immediately I transferred the knitting to 4 DPNs and things have gone beautifully since!! Now I can sit and knit without discomfort or stress. The heel has now been completed and we are on the home stretch. 

So, thats it, I am not ever going to be comfortable with the Magic Loop and will stick with DPNs. I am in awe of those knitters who prefer the Magic Loop but now know that it is not for me.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

and I do everything with magic loop

isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


Yup...that is the beauty of knitting. You can do it in whatever way suits you best.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

alidakyle said:


> A little while ago I started a pair of socks, toe-up, Magic Loop style. About half way along the foot, I found I was bribing myself to knit this darn sock. Knit just one pattern repeat, only 8 rows, and they you get to do something fun, like scrubbing toilets or washing the kitchen floor. I resented the darn half-sock. My hands hurt and I was about the toss it out when I suddenly had a brain-wave! It has to be the Magic Loop I did not like.immediately I transferred the knitting to 4 DPNs and things have gone beautifully since!! Now I can sit and knit without discomfort or stress. The heel has now been completed and we are on the home stretch.
> 
> So, thats it, I am not ever going to be comfortable with the Magic Loop and will stick with DPNs. I am in awe of those knitters who prefer the Magic Loop but now know that it is not for me.


I know how you feel. I really tried with magic loop. Then I really tried with 2 circulars. For me, knitting became a chore with both those methods. My tension went off badly, my knitting slowed to a crawl. It's nice that some people can use them without problems but if I can't use a small (about 9") circular then my DPNs will get a workout.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Amen sister! I _love dpns! Didn't take long to get the hang of them, and it's smooth, fast sailing from there.
And while I like circulars, the smaller ones hurt my hands and slow me down because the needle part is too short for me to manipulate well. So when I need to change from a larger circular to a smaller, I just switch to dpns


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! All I've seen is posts praising the wonders of magic loop. I'm still wondering how the heck it works. It's so nice to see there are other knitters out there that can't master magic loop. I'm not alone, yayyyyyyy! Can we start a DPN club for those of us that can't master magic loop?


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

I suppose nobody dare tell you about the 20cm (8" ) and 30cm (12" ) circular needles then.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

KathMK said:


> I suppose nobody dare tell you about the 20cm (8" ) and 30cm (12" ) circular needles then.


I can't use those little needles at all! they are just a pain... literally


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Go with whatever fits your style! It has to be fun or it the purpose of knitting disappears.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> Yup...that is the beauty of knitting. You can do it in whatever way suits you best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I know how you feel. I really tried with magic loop. Then I really tried with 2 circulars. For me, knitting became a chore with both those methods. My tension went off badly, my knitting slowed to a crawl. It's nice that some people can use them without problems but if I can't use a small (about 9") circular then my DPNs will get a workout.


9" is too small for my big hands, 12" seems awkward, but someone on KP said to try 11" circ and they do really well for me. Got mine overnight at Handsomefibers. I did buy two of them though as I knit two socks at a time but on separate needles and match them against each other while working. . . I do use the dp needles for the toe but have learned to turn the heel still using the circ by simply putting a marker at each side of the instep stitches and working back and forth on the remaining stitches. . . Jo


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

KathMK said:


> I suppose nobody dare tell you about the 20cm (8" ) and 30cm (12" ) circular needles then.


Anybody can tell me anything...and I am willing to try. I did, about two years ago, manage a whole pair of socks, toe-up, two at the time, on Magic Loop. I think my issue is that my hands have become a lot worse in the past two years and DPN's work better for me.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> Go with whatever fits your style! It has to be fun or it the purpose of knitting disappears.


Exactlyl!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, absolutely, use what works for you. I like DPNs and I am sticking with them.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


Make sure your tension is tight enough to keep the needle in place and restrict the number of stitches on each needle. For socks you can easily cast on 74 stitches across 3 DPN's and use the 4th one for knitting, without danger of stitches sliding off. My needles are about 9" long. I have never tried it with shorter one though.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> A little while ago I started a pair of socks, toe-up, Magic Loop style. About half way along the foot, I found I was bribing myself to knit this darn sock. Knit just one pattern repeat, only 8 rows, and they you get to do something fun, like scrubbing toilets or washing the kitchen floor. I resented the darn half-sock. My hands hurt and I was about the toss it out when I suddenly had a brain-wave! It has to be the Magic Loop I did not like.immediately I transferred the knitting to 4 DPNs and things have gone beautifully since!! Now I can sit and knit without discomfort or stress. The heel has now been completed and we are on the home stretch.
> 
> So, thats it, I am not ever going to be comfortable with the Magic Loop and will stick with DPNs. I am in awe of those knitters who prefer the Magic Loop but now know that it is not for me.


What type of needle did you use. I have trouble with ML too with certain needles. I don't think it's the technique but the tool. I don't even think it's you. I don't like long needles but I do like long cords. Long flexible cords. Very flexible cords. Oh and bamboo.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What type of needle did you use. I have trouble with ML too with certain needles. I don't think it's the technique but the tool. I don't even think it's you. I don't like long needles but I do like long cords. Long flexible cords. Very flexible cords. Oh and bamboo.


I used the KnitPicks nickel plated cable....not sure if a longer one would have been more helpful? I found that my hands just became sore due to the tension of holding them. But that might have been due to some incorrect technique on my part. Anyway, not a life-or-death situation....DPN's work fine for me.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> Make sure your tension is tight enough to keep the needle in place and restrict the number of stitches on each needle. For socks you can easily cast on 74 stitches across 3 DPN's and use the 4th one for knitting, without danger of stitches sliding off. My needles are about 9" long. I have never tried it with shorter one though.


thank you. I will keep trying!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used Magic Loop for decades (only when I have to). I thought I'd invented it. I hate it. It's tedious and strips all the fun and relaxation out of knitting.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> thank you. I will keep trying!


You can also pop a loose rubber band in a figure 8 over the top of the stitches from needle tip to needle tip to hold your stitches on while you are getting used to using DPNs.

I love DPNs but I like the slick metal ones!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> I used the KnitPicks nickel plated cable....not sure if a longer one would have been more helpful? I found that my hands just became sore due to the tension of holding them. But that might have been due to some incorrect technique on my part. Anyway, not a life-or-death situation....DPN's work fine for me.


And I hardly grip mine at all. Funny how each of us works our work. I hate nickel plated needles. They are too slick for the tight knitting required for a dense fabric for socks. I hold the stitches with them instead of the needles. I want short needles when I knit socks. Just over 3.5 inches long with the join.

So slickness, too long of a needle, too short of a cable, and inflexible cable. All those combined would drive me batty and they have so I use my Takumi Clovers and love them. Bamboo. Short needles, grabs the yarn just right, long cable (48" in all and flexible. If you're game you might try them. Not very expensive.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

TXBARB said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


In the end, no matter what needles are used...you have beautiful knit socks!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And I hardly grip mine at all. Funny how each of us works our work. I hate nickel plated needles. They are too slick for the tight knitting required for a dense fabric for socks. I hold the stitches with them instead of the needles. I want short needles when I knit socks. Just over 3.5 inches long with the join.
> 
> So slickness, too long of a needle, too short of a cable, and inflexible cable. All those combined would drive me batty and they have so I use my Takumi Clovers and love them. Bamboo. Short needles, grabs the yarn just right, long cable (48" in all and flexible. If you're game you might try them. Not very expensive.


Thanks, I might give those a go....I can see the why ML works, but at the moment it does not work for me. So, maybe different needle texture, different length might be a different experience.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I found DPN's difficult at first and prefer circular needles until the project is too small, then DPN's are handy. Recently, I made a tiny "Where's Wally" (or Waldo) hat and didn't have the right size DPN's to finish, so I ended up using 3 circulars. I originally wanted red stripes all the way to the pom pom, but forgot as it was taking so much concentration and I would have been going insane trying to change colours as well as the circulars. Hard work, but I achieved what I wanted in the end. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I have done them all. I even ordered the sock rockets from addi when they first came out. I love 11 ad 12" circulars and even use 9" occasionally. I guess we are a mixed group here but there are enough choices to please us all thank goodness. I will stick to the short 12: circs and occasionally dp's which I used for the first 40 years of my knitting career. I think it is good to try them all and settle with what you are comfortable. We can all be happy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Well, I have done them all. I even ordered the sock rockets from addi when they first came out. I love 11 ad 12" circulars and even use 9" occasionally. I guess we are a mixed group here but there are enough choices to please us all thank goodness. I will stick to the short 12: circs and occasionally dp's which I used for the first 40 years of my knitting career. I think it is good to try them all and settle with what you are comfortable. We can all be happy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And that is what it is all about.   ;-) ;-)


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in the dp needles club too. They make the hats and socks so much simpler to manipulate. I make lots of those 2 items and they go so quickly w/o seams.....


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I dislike using the DPN, and absolutely hated the 9" circular. It was like knitting with my very fingertips and very cramping to my hands. I love my magic loop. It did take a little getting used to but it is so much more efficient than two circs. And I love that both socks are done at the same time. Isn't it great we have so many options!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've tried the two-circs, magic loop, and travelling loop, and have consigned them all to back-up status and use dpns as first choice for small diameters. Heck! I even used four circulars instead of one for my Spider Möbius WRAP. It was just too hard to fight all those stitches around the twisted circular - whichever length I tried.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've tried the two-circs, magic loop, and travelling loop, and have consigned them all to back-up status and use dpns as first choice for small diameters. Heck! I even used four circulars instead of one for my Spider Möbius WRAP. It was just too hard to fight all those stitches around the twisted circular - whichever length I tried.


Love the idea...not 4 DPN's but multiple cables bristling with pointed ends, all flapping in the breeze. But it makes so much sense. Whatever works, and be inventive.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

This is a picture of a 20cm circular knitting needle. It is off a description page on ebay.uk They are over £6.00 each from the seller but I have bought them a little cheaper off other ebay sellers. The same seller has the 30cm ones at £5.65 each.

20cm is 8" from tip to tip,

I have three of them but more of the 30cm ones (30cm is 12" ) from tip to tip. The tip ends are short too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KathMK said:


> This is a picture of a 20cm circular knitting needle. It is off a description page on eBay.uk They are over £6.00 each from the seller but I have bought them a little cheaper off other eBay sellers. The same seller has the 30cm ones at £5.65 each.
> 
> 20cm is 8" from tip to tip,
> 
> I have three of them but more of the 30cm ones (30cm is 12" ) from tip to tip. The tip ends are small too.


I actually began the needle roll KAL with a shorty needle like that, just because I had it and the pattern specified it. Sorry, but the pattern is crazy! I soon switched to a 24" to accommodate the 157 stitches in a less cramped manner. I did discover that , using such a short circular, I am _unable_ to knit anywhere near as tightly as I usually do. It's a rather drastic measure though, just to produce a less tightly knit fabric. I was actually a tad surprised to be able to knit with it at all, and painlessly to boot!  Maybe I need to knit up more mittens and gloves on my collection of super-short circulars?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I find the really short circulars very hard and slow to use and they hurt my hands. Much quicker with magic loop. I can and do use dpns but prefer magic loop. Have a;lo tried 2 circulars and works fine- but what a waste of needles- use twice as many as for magic loop.
By all means if you are happy with dpns stick with them but as a couple of others have said magic loop is a time when the tool definitely makes a difference. Bad workers blame there tools we are told. But let me tell you that bad tools will not allow you to do magic loop. You need enough length to form the loops (minimum of 80cm/32inch for socks but if long needle tips will need to be longer), flexible cord, and good smooth joins. I almost gave up on magic loop the first time I tried it and then decided to spend the money on better needles- and found it a breeze then.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've tried Magic Loop several times and just can't/won't get the hang of it. Maybe it's just what we learn on. I turned out a couple of pairs of socks a week when I first started knitting, 50+ years ago using dpn's.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who dislikes the magic loop method. I don't even like using two circulars. Sticking with my dpn's here.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to have a choice!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


Perhaps you're holding the needles straight across? By that, I mean evenly. If that's what you're doing, try tipping the right side of each needle under the one just after it and tip the left side over the needle that will follow it. In other words, all three needles will be tipped under the needle on the right and the left end will be over the next needle.

If that isn't clear, try to find a video of someone using dpns. Good luck.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I love Magic Loop... so easy to knit two at a time. Guess this is the reason there are people who like vanilla and some like chocolate.
Jane


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! All I've seen is posts praising the wonders of magic loop. I'm still wondering how the heck it works. It's so nice to see there are other knitters out there that can't master magic loop. I'm not alone, yayyyyyyy! Can we start a DPN club for those of us that can't master magic loop?


Never tried magic loop. Sign me up for the DPN club. Its all I use for socks.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I know how you feel. I really tried with magic loop. Then I really tried with 2 circulars. For me, knitting became a chore with both those methods. My tension went off badly, my knitting slowed to a crawl. It's nice that some people can use them without problems but if I can't use a small (about 9") circular then my DPNs will get a workout.


Yes, I love the small circular and couldn't get on with magic loop (or DPNs). I have knitted 4 pairs of socks, some with a lacy pattern, on my 9" circulars.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I know how you feel. I really tried with magic loop. Then I really tried with 2 circulars. For me, knitting became a chore with both those methods. My tension went off badly, my knitting slowed to a crawl. It's nice that some people can use them without problems but if I can't use a small (about 9") circular then my DPNs will get a workout.


I like using two circulars, DPN's and the 9" circular! It just depends what project I am working on at the moment!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have done magic loop 100's of times and love doing it. I have never had any problems. I am making a pair of fingerless gloves with tops on them, these are done on dpns. When I first cast on, I thought I haven't made anything on dpns ever. The only time I used dpns was to do the neck band on jumpers years and years ago. I am now working well with dpns on these gloves, I have mastered the art of making a whole glove on dpns, my tension a bit hayward but now the second one my tension is good. I love both methods.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't try the magic loop as they look so "fiddley" and time consuming. I am fine with dpn's. I am knitting hats and I start on a circular and switch to dpn for the decrease when needed.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone has there own way. Dpn's are clumsy for me. I prefer the Magic Loop. You prefer DPN's. Whatever works is right for that person. Yay, you got the sock done. That is all that matters. ;0)


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Addi-Short-Fixed-Circular-Needles-30cm-/200839634897?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&var=&hash=item2ec2f99fd1

ebay.uk link for the 30cm circular needle. I did not use the picture from the 30cm description as there is nothing in the picture to gauge the size from. You can click on the word OTHER ITEMS from the same seller and find the description page for the 20cm needles.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Me too. Tried magic loop and didn't like it at all. I am sticking with my double points.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


Me too!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i just prefer the small compact feel of dpn's, and i feel like i am in total control..lol


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah! I love my dpn too, my hands are to crooked for the little ones 9" & 12" and just to clumsy for magic loop...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been tackling the magic loop on a hat for the first time in earnest. I think that I have just about mastered it, I will persevere with it and I have the DPNS for when I have to decrease for the crown.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm with you. I have tried other methods and also prefer DPN's.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry you have so much trouble with magic loop. I love to use the magic loop. If I could I would use it for everything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flitri said:


> I have been tackling the magic loop on a hat for the first time in earnest. I think that I have just about mastered it, I will persevere with it and I have the DPNS for when I have to decrease for the crown.


If you have mastered magic loop as opposed to using circulars to knit an item that fits around the full length of the needles you will not need to use dons for the crown. You can use magic loop for any small amount of stitches- this is the marvel of it. Using a circular in the old way linits you as to how small a diameter you can knit but magic loop frees you from this.
Magic loop is not a needle but a technique of using a circular needle a minimum of 80cm/32 inches long.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I learned how to knit using dpn's so I've never had a fear of them or found them awkward. If things get slippy I use point protectors to hold stitches on needles. By using different colored protector I can also mark beginning of round. Each to their own.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

To each his own.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Even after several classes, i still never got the magic loop. I am another dpn sock knitter forever


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am very happy to see all of you who feel the same way... I get sick and tired of getting slapped in the face with the darn cord and all the fussing that comes with Magic Loop.. I personally like DPN's, 2 circulars or the traveling loop style.. I only do the traveling loop when I'm too lazy to switch LOL but for me magic loop isn't very easy or fun.. and is more work than any of the other styles.. the best of course is a circular in the right size but that isn't always a option...


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't like Magic Loop for two at a time socks. I only use it when I have to for the tops of caps or something I'm increasing. I use two cable needles, one for the instep and one for the sole. Or 9" needles. Sorry you struggled so, but now you know.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm with you. I've done many things using magic loop, but hate using with socks. I can make a pair of socks faster with 4 or 5 DPN needles than I can with magic loop. Thankful that we have many choices and options for knitting based on personal preference and what is most comfortable for hands, body, and soul.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Yes, absolutely, use what works for you. I like DPNs and I am sticking with them.


Yes!! I love DPNs and won't change.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

I use Magic Loop sometimes but prefer DPNs.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

KathMK said:


> I suppose nobody dare tell you about the 20cm (8" ) and 30cm (12" ) circular needles then.


I use the 12" and am going to order the 9". Tried other methods, but i prefer the small ones. I use dp for the toe. It is good to try other methods to find what fits.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

"Each to his own," said the old lady, as she kissed the cow! Me, I use the DPN's and like them but would not mind trying the magic loop. I probably would end up doing just what you did--change over.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I have used 4dpns for 45 yrs and I love them.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


I have used dpn's for years. All of mine are the 7" size. I use needle stoppers on each needle to keep the yarn from sliding off. I work better with the 7" than the longer needles. It is like anything else you do often, it gets faster the longer you do it.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I do magic loop also, but do not like having to move the long needles back and forth. I wish I could get used to that, so I now use 9 or 12 inch circulars. Do you all have a special trick that makes the loops go easier? I find it coils up, even though I use the Addi 40 inch.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


Ditto!


----------



## mostlymittens (Nov 19, 2013)

One thing you might try is using a longer DPN. People and suppliers seem fixated on these really short DPNs. I personally much prefer a 6 or 8 inch needle to a 4 inch one and i usually divide the stitches on 3 not four needles Square needles may hold stitches better than round ones. I recently learned magic loop but have not done a real project with it yet. In general I prefer DPNs as I cam use a knitting sheath or belt to support my work whereas with circulars all the strain goes straight to my hands and wrists


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

snughollow said:


> so I now use 9 or 12 inch circulars. Do you all have a special trick that makes the loops go easier? I find it coils up, even though I use the Addi 40 inch.


I find that's it's almost necessary to use No-Memory circs. Mine are ChiaoGoo Red Lace (for its pointier tips) with very thin cables.
Sliding the sts on a small diameter cable is half the battle. And using a circ means only one set of sts 'slid' vs 3 more times on DPNs for each round (plus adjusting each DPN needle to keep the sts centered.) To me ML is time-saving.
ML did take me a few tries until-the-penny-dropped, but when it did click it's the only way I'll knit.
The 9" & 12" circs hurt my hands as the needle tips have a very small amount of cable and one needs to hold the tips anywhere from 100° to 135° angles to each other; there just isn't enough cable to stretch with these shorter circs.(I use a 60" for everything and as the sts slide so easily over the 'straight, no-coiling' cable it's a very quick motion to turn the work and begin on the second half.

Look into Traveling Loop and try that if possibleonly one loop to deal with.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

They need to be long enough, but you can get end stoppers. or just wind a rubber band around them...slows you down a bit!


vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

They need to be long enough, but you can get end stoppers. or just wind a rubber band around them...slows you down a bit!


vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

We all march to our own drummer, I love magic loop.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

nab said:


> I love to use the magic loop. If I could I would use it for everything.


What aren't you able to do? I use 60" circs (ChiaoGoo Red Lace for everything from a 3 st I-Cord to several hundred st afghan sized projects.



> but you can get end stoppers. or just wind a rubber band around them.


I used rubber bands on the Karbonz DPNs #0 - 00000 but the 'ball' of them kept catching on my clothing and losing sts on the working ends. Then I got out my smallest Needle Stoppers -Boye or Clover - cannot remember which brand they are) even though the say a slightly larger size as the minimum, I find the stay on tightly.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Sister Juliana (of the Sisters of Mercy) towered over my 3 year old hands manipulating a pair of socks on DPNS. Her bamboo cane flexed and clicked over my head. I wouldn't recommended it as a teaching strategy, but I've never had a problem with DPN's since....I have tried the magic loop and 2 circulars but I'm way too fast on the DPNS for the other methods to compete.....but maybe....one day!


nitchik said:


> Amen sister! I _love dpns! Didn't take long to get the hang of them, and it's smooth, fast sailing from there.
> And while I like circulars, the smaller ones hurt my hands and slow me down because the needle part is too short for me to manipulate well. So when I need to change from a larger circular to a smaller, I just switch to dpns


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am glad that you did not give up on knitting the socks. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love magic loop. I think that our craft is so wonderful: enough "right ways" to do things that we can all find the way that suits us best.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I feel the same way and wondered if there was something the matter with me, since everybody was so crazy about magic loop!!
I use four dpns and one to knit with (five in all) and it works for me... 
Thanks for the support.
May


alidakyle said:


> A little while ago I started a pair of socks, toe-up, Magic Loop style. About half way along the foot, I found I was bribing myself to knit this darn sock. Knit just one pattern repeat, only 8 rows, and they you get to do something fun, like scrubbing toilets or washing the kitchen floor. I resented the darn half-sock. My hands hurt and I was about the toss it out when I suddenly had a brain-wave! It has to be the Magic Loop I did not like.immediately I transferred the knitting to 4 DPNs and things have gone beautifully since!! Now I can sit and knit without discomfort or stress. The heel has now been completed and we are on the home stretch.
> 
> So, thats it, I am not ever going to be comfortable with the Magic Loop and will stick with DPNs. I am in awe of those knitters who prefer the Magic Loop but now know that it is not for me.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I love my bamboo DPNs. They are much easier on my hands when doing socks than the 9 inch circular. Hate the magic loop. I do use 

I love my Bamboo DPNs. They are much easier on my hands when doing socks. The 9 inch circulars also give me a lot of discomfort so quit those. I use 16 inch circulars for most of my chemo caps and when I get to the top switch to DPNs. Just hated the magic loop. But as has been said different strokes for different folks.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I am glad that you did not give up on knitting the socks. :-D :-D :-D


Never! I have started filling a second sock drawer.....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

A friend tried to teach me the Magic Loop, and it just didn't work for me. Like you, I far prefer using four dpns to make socks. So, you're not alone.

Hazel


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


Maybe you have too many sts on each needle or your needles are too short. I only use them for socks or mitts.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

OK. I am willing to give magic loop a try now that I read that both socks can be worked at the same time. Also, sockit2me had a pattern on KP for a lovely pair of socks that he had made on a 12" circular... recommending Addi turbos, Chiaogos and another brand... I might try that although I can only imagine how hard it must be to knit when our sock is way stretched out!! 
Reading this post has helped me and oh yes, there is more than one way to skin a cat, or something like that.


MASHEPP said:


> I dislike using the DPN, and absolutely hated the 9" circular. It was like knitting with my very fingertips and very cramping to my hands. I love my magic loop. It did take a little getting used to but it is so much more efficient than two circs. And I love that both socks are done at the same time. Isn't it great we have so many options!


----------



## dawnsampson (Jun 23, 2011)

have you tried knitting the socks on two circulars..
i hated using dpn's as i always had trouble with the spacing between the needles.. but i love doing them on two circulars..

next time, check out this technique and you might be surprised!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Magic loop is too fiddly for me. I can never get toe up socks to fit my big feet right. Using 2 circs gives me a headache. Short circs don't fit in my big hands. 

I LOVE the wonderful choices we have to knit!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

There are little rubber tips to put on the end of your DPN while you are working so your work won't slip off. 
I only have to use them if I have a lot of sts. on each needle. Usually there aren't enough sts. then I don't have to use them. 
You do have to remove the tip each time you finish with one needle then transfer it on to the next one.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I'm with Laura C... I DPN club sounds like a plan! I have no problems with DPN's. I haven't tried toe-up two at a time yet but knowing me, I probably won't enjoy it the same way. I will try it one of these days.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

alidakyle said:


> Anybody can tell me anything...and I am willing to try. I did, about two years ago, manage a whole pair of socks, toe-up, two at the time, on Magic Loop. I think my issue is that my hands have become a lot worse in the past two years and DPN's work better for me.


 That's funny. The reason I CAN'T use dpns is because of my hands. I cannot hold onto them, and keep dropping them. I have arthritis and carpal tunnel.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

<<<<<I might try that although I can only imagine how hard it must be to knit when our sock is way stretched out!!>>>>>
Not sure I understand the stretched-out reference.
If anything, I find that the ML even eliminates the ladders that some techniques create.
The reason is that the first sts in each row can be cinched up to the diameter of the 'old' needle's cable, which is a narrower diameter than the needle tip. This creates a smaller loop at the start of these first sts; any extra length/space that might be left between 2 needles disappears after the sts are moved on the actual needle tip diameter, by drawing the yarn out of the join and into the adjacent sts. I've never had a ladder, be it socks or an adult-sized garment.


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

LAURA C said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! All I've seen is posts praising the wonders of magic loop. I'm still wondering how the heck it works. It's so nice to see there are other knitters out there that can't master magic loop. I'm not alone, yayyyyyyy! Can we start a DPN club for those of us that can't master magic loop?


I don't know that you "can't master" magic loop. It's just that we all have our preferences. I am so glad that we have so many options! We don't all have to knit the same way...

Uh oh! Is that the knitting police at my door?

:shock:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good for you! You should be enjoying it and do what is comfortable. Glad you found your way.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Yes, absolutely, use what works for you. I like DPNs and I am sticking with them.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't care for the magic loop either. Seems to take too long to set up each row. I do, however love working with 2 circulars. It's like using DPNs that are attached. Also it's easier to identify the beginning of a round as you increase or decrease.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been knitting with DPN's for over 60 years. When I learned to knit, there were not circular needles. I tried Magic Loop and to make a long story short, it is too difficult for me to even try to master. I also knit two socks at a time with DPN's. I knit awhile on one, then go to the other. I keep track of the rows using small safety pins. Works great. I am glad to see that there are others that prefer DPN's. Usually all I see on here are against them and all for real short cable needles or Magic Loop. The short cable needles cause cramping in my hands.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Yes, absolutely, use what works for you. I like DPNs and I am sticking with them.


For socks, I went for 2 short circulars. My hands have mild tremors at times, this was much easier.

Use what works for YOU  and have fun knitting.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


Are you using 4 needles or 5 to knit with ? You may have too many stitches on a 4 needle set where by using 5 needles gives you more room for your stitches.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I , too , had the same problem, always use 4 dpns now.

The magic knot is so fiddley, but everyone is different.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Sometimes I amaze myself. I have a 40 inch circular needle that I have been using for a single sock. Can you imagine how long it takes to get that sock from one point to another? I finally broke down today and purchased a 24 inch circular.
My lys person is teaching me a method that begins at the heel - then finish the leg - then remove waste yarn on one set of 28 st from the heel part and finish the foot and toes. Probably doesn't make a lot of sense but I guess what my point is is that I am enjoying the magic loop.
I just began the sleeves of a cardi using it also


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> There are little rubber tips to put on the end of your DPN while you are working so your work won't slip off.
> I only have to use them if I have a lot of sts. on each needle. Usually there aren't enough sts. then I don't have to use them.
> You do have to remove the tip each time you finish with one needle then transfer it on to the next one.


You can use small rubber bands as well.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> Anybody can tell me anything...and I am willing to try. I did, about two years ago, manage a whole pair of socks, toe-up, two at the time, on Magic Loop. I think my issue is that my hands have become a lot worse in the past two years and DPN's work better for me.


Different strokes for different folks = different methods for different knitters.

Just enjoy whatever method works for you. I am a two circular and/or traveling loop knitter myself.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

You're preaching to the choir girl! I'm with you 100%. I've tried and tried and just don't get it...cumbersome, uncomfortable and stressful. I applaud all who love Magic Loop and am grateful for our diversity...as for me it's DPNs all the way.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't like it either. I tried it several years ago when I first heard about it and it didn't go well for me. Maybe I just didn't give it a chance but I can't really remember how it went and don't remember why I found it such a chore.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

rkr said:


> <<<<<I might try that although I can only imagine how hard it must be to knit when our sock is way stretched out!!>>>>>
> Not sure I understand the stretched-out reference.
> If anything, I find that the ML even eliminates the ladders that some techniques create.
> The reason is that the first sts in each row can be cinched up to the diameter of the 'old' needle's cable, which is a narrower diameter than the needle tip. This creates a smaller loop at the start of these first sts; any extra length/space that might be left between 2 needles disappears after the sts are moved on the actual needle tip diameter, by drawing the yarn out of the join and into the adjacent sts. I've never had a ladder, be it socks or an adult-sized garment.


Haha...I never get ladders with dpn's...I always tighten up the second and third stitch on each needle and that seems to do the trick just fine. And of course I learned about this little trick on KP. Naturally....


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


It's the only I knit in the round now. I knit a large tablecloth that way - I joined several interchangeable needle cables together so I could get around it. It came out very nicely. Gave it to a friend and she loves it. I agree, different strokes for different folks. Aloha... Bev


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


I also do magic loop love it hate dpn sorry ladies is my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I've tried the magic loop, didn't care for it. The reason for this I think is that for 50+ years I have using double pointed needles.
Some day when I'm bored, I try it again. It's said that practice makes perfect. 
It's good that there are many ways to do the same things in knitting. To each his/her own way.


----------



## CherieL (Jun 11, 2014)

Took me a while to figure this one out, I cut 4 pieces from a cork, and stick them on the ends of the needles. Works really well, just shift them as you need


----------



## CherieL (Jun 11, 2014)

For the DPNs I meant


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I too prefer DPNs, if you are having trouble with stitches falling off the back side of your needles, use a point protector or "stitch stop". I made a bunch by cutting up a piece of sheet foam (dollar store purchase) into 3/4 inch squares and poking a hole in the center with a darning needle. I keep a few in each of my knitting bags, I'll try to post a picture in the pictures section.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

jadancey said:


> Yes, absolutely, use what works for you. I like DPNs and I am sticking with them.


Me too.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


Dp needles also come in various lengths. I have some 6" and all the way up to 10" so be sure you aren't trying to put a zillion stitches on a short 6" needle. Also try to think in terms of still knitting with only two needles while the two others are just hanging out of the way. When you first start a project, work about an inch or so on only one straight needle and then when you go to join all three up, just slide some stitches onto each needle...this way it is almost impossible to twist the stitches around. When you are all done just whip stitch that teeny opening shut with the cast on tail. . Jo


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! All I've seen is posts praising the wonders of magic loop. I'm still wondering how the heck it works. It's so nice to see there are other knitters out there that can't master magic loop. I'm not alone, yayyyyyyy! Can we start a DPN club for those of us that can't master magic loop?


I want to join your DPN club.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


First, don't overload the needles with more stitches than the needles can handle. If you're doing socks, not a problem. The first few time I used DPNs, I put the rubber stopper/tip protectors on the back end.

I like using two circulars now--less chance of ladders to my way of thinking.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Amen sister! I _love dpns! Didn't take long to get the hang of them, and it's smooth, fast sailing from there.
> And while I like circulars, the smaller ones hurt my hands and slow me down because the needle part is too short for me to manipulate well. So when I need to change from a larger circular to a smaller, I just switch to dpns


I agree! I am so clumsy with the nshort needle part!!! I thought I would like it but I used DPN's as well.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> Magic loop is too fiddly for me. I can never get toe up socks to fit my big feet right. Using 2 circs gives me a headache. Short circs don't fit in my big hands.
> 
> I LOVE the wonderful choices we have to knit!


Start with more stitches on your cast on. I used to do 8 then I moved to ten and then increase KFB at the beginning and end of each needle for 4 increases every other row. Until the toe fits up to the join of your pinky toe and your foot. That is the number of stitches you need for your sock. I use 72 and I hear so many here only using 64. Those would never fit my feet.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I can't use those little needles at all! they are just a pain... literally


My sentiments exactly, but I love 2 circs. DPNs are ok when I do socks but I really like 2 circs for hats. I hate 16" circs because they hurt my hands too. I use 24" or 32" circs for hats. I find myself using the 32s over the 24s more and more often.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

mostlymittens said:


> One thing you might try is using a longer DPN. People and suppliers seem fixated on these really short DPNs. I personally much prefer a 6 or 8 inch needle to a 4 inch one and i usually divide the stitches on 3 not four needles Square needles may hold stitches better than round ones. I recently learned magic loop but have not done a real project with it yet. In general I prefer DPNs as I cam use a knitting sheath or belt to support my work whereas with circulars all the strain goes straight to my hands and wrists


Yes, we learn something new everyday! I have 6" and 8" but the shorter 4" is labled as a cable needle. Now I know why there were 4 in the pack.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

dPns are my drug of choice


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

That is the joy of knitting, whatever works for you may not be for someonelse Glad you found what works for you be warned socks are additive.


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

I find I get hand/wrist pain when I work with circular needles my other knitter friends say it doesn't make sense, but whenever I have a project especially a big one (afghan)on them I have pain. Straight needles no problem.


----------



## TattyPatty (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I am utterly unable to work with multiple double pointed needles. But for ME, the magic loop is heaven!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Fascinating as to what works for different people!! I am so glad that ALL these possibilities exist. One is no better than the other, each one has positive points and negative ones. We just have to work it out. I am also very glad that there were no respondents on their individual "high horses" claiming that one method is just superior to others. It seems clear to me that there are many, many roads that lead to Rome...or at least to a comfy pair of socks.


----------



## JJSteiner (May 12, 2014)

I believe so!. Look at the items that have been invented with just us knitting!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

JJSteiner said:


> I believe so!. Look at the items that have been invented with just us knitting!


To me, knitting is just magic! Look what you can do with some yarn of whatever kind, and a pair of sticks!!!!! Pure magic.


----------



## JJSteiner (May 12, 2014)

Yes, very.. Oh I knot and crochet, also


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


Well said!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JJSteiner (May 12, 2014)

It sure is


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I love dpn's too. Bamboo holds the yarn and I love my older ones for their 9" length. 

Bonus: the look of disbelief when some see how many needles is funnier than blazes.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, what I think it that we are all so wonderfully made and can do whatever we like and still be friends! (smile here)


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Stardust said:


> Well, what I think it that we are all so wonderfully made and can do whatever we like and still be friends! (smile here)


Indeed!!   :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I LOVE dpns. And, I also like knitting socks with two circs... ala Cat Bhordi. Both methods work for me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> about dp needles- how do you keep the stitches from sliding off the back side of the needles? I want to use them, but I can't seem to work them correctly.


Use either bamboo or rosewood dpns. My preference is rosewood by Blue Sky Alpaca. Your fingers can "feel" the difference immediately and the yarn hugs the needles.

Bamboo also allows the yarn to "hug" the needle, but the problem with bamboo, I found, is that they bend.. and eventually break.

Rosewood is much stronger... they cost more, but worth every penny, in my opinion. Plus, if you break one, Jimmbeanswool.com will replace them for a dollar, if the brand if one that they stock for only $1.00 and if you had bought the needle from them... they replace them free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

snughollow said:


> I do magic loop also, but do not like having to move the long needles back and forth. I wish I could get used to that, so I now use 9 or 12 inch circulars. Do you all have a special trick that makes the loops go easier? I find it coils up, even though I use the Addi 40 inch.


Maybe a 32 inch would work better. Enough to make the loops (as long as needle tips not extra long) but not excess. This is the length I normally use for socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dowager said:


> That's funny. The reason I CAN'T use dpns is because of my hands. I cannot hold onto them, and keep dropping them. I have arthritis and carpal tunnel.


I keep dropping them without arthritis or carpel tunnel!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

kidbear said:


> That is the joy of knitting, whatever works for you may not be for someonelse Glad you found what works for you be warned socks are additive.


I like dpn 2. But to me is better the magic loop I use 60" long cause I like to knit 4 socks at the same time. one for my husband and one for me.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

I would just be happy being able to make a pair of socks! I just don't get it..
Georgia


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> I would just be happy being able to make a pair of socks! I just don't get it..
> Georgia


  to me magic loop is easy and when finish work i have one for husband and mine with the pattern design i pick, love it . (one for hubby and mine ) fair


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

belka453 said:


> I like dpn 2. But to me is better the magic loop I use 60" long cause I like to knit 4 socks at the same time. one for my husband and one for me.


are your feet the same size? I have tried more than one pair but didn't like doing socks that way. I've done magic loop long before it had a name. When I first took a pair of socks to a yarn store that I had done with magic loop, being so proud of doing it (no instructions available to me at that time) the owner accused me of doing them separate and then putting them on the circulars as there was "no way to knit socks like that". I even offered to teach her but she wasn't interested. I wonder what she does now.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> are your feet the same size? I have tried more than one pair but didn't like doing socks that way. I've done magic loop long before it had a name. When I first took a pair of socks to a yarn store that I had done with magic loop, being so proud of doing it (no instructions available to me at that time) the owner accused me of doing them separate and then putting them on the circulars as there was "no way to knit socks like that". I even offered to teach her but she wasn't interested. I wonder what she does now.


mine yes, hubby r bigger have no problem with it


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alidakyle said:


> A little while ago I started a pair of socks, toe-up, Magic Loop style. About half way along the foot, I found I was bribing myself to knit this darn sock. Knit just one pattern repeat, only 8 rows, and they you get to do something fun, like scrubbing toilets or washing the kitchen floor. I resented the darn half-sock. My hands hurt and I was about the toss it out when I suddenly had a brain-wave! It has to be the Magic Loop I did not like.immediately I transferred the knitting to 4 DPNs and things have gone beautifully since!! Now I can sit and knit without discomfort or stress. The heel has now been completed and we are on the home stretch.
> 
> So, thats it, I am not ever going to be comfortable with the Magic Loop and will stick with DPNs. I am in awe of those knitters who prefer the Magic Loop but now know that it is not for me.


It is whatever way that feels most comfortable for you. I love magic loop and my daughter will only use the 5 needle set of double pointed. We each have our preferences. You try something, and if it is not fun, don't bother with it. Enjoy your knitting is the first rule.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is whatever way that feels most comfortable for you. I love magic loop and my daughter will only use the 5 needle set of double pointed. We each have our preferences. You try something, and if it is not fun, don't bother with it. Enjoy your knitting is the first rule.


I agree, is whatever way you like and I love knitting, now i'm making a king size bedspread with circular needle

:thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

belka453 said:


> I like dpn 2. But to me is better the magic loop I use 60" long cause I like to knit 4 socks at the same time. one for my husband and one for me.


Yippie!!!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yippie!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

I understand. I like magic loop with the right kind of needles - my Addi Sock Rockets are great for that. But, I must say - I get tired of the "cord managment" that magic loop requires and find that dpn's are still the fastest and easiest knitting for me!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Juleeque said:


> I understand. I like magic loop with the right kind of needles - my Addi Sock Rockets are great for that. But, I must say - I get tired of the "cord managment" that magic loop requires and find that dpn's are still the fastest and easiest knitting for me!


well maybe I should give it a try again so I could see the difference :?:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I use it from time to time but am not a fan myself.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Juleeque said:


> I understand. I like magic loop with the right kind of needles - my Addi Sock Rockets are great for that. But, I must say - I get tired of the "cord managment" that magic loop requires and find that dpn's are still the fastest and easiest knitting for me!


Right on! DPNs for me too.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and I do everything with magic loop
> 
> isn't it a good thing that we have so many choices?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use very small rubber bands purchased in bulk from an office supply store. Inexpensive and easy to put on and roll off. I tried the point protectors and found I had to really push them on so much that they were tough to remove. Like the bands more.


----------

